# Regulador 220v ac de un generador de gasolina



## stanby (Feb 10, 2008)

Hola a todos, tengo un generador de gasolina de 800w que sube y baja mucho de tension lo mismo da 190 que da 250v y me gustaria ponerle algun circuito para que siempre de 220v y poder enchufarle tv y similares, he probado con uns S.A.I. de pc pero no va bien  por que lo que hace es que cuando la tension varia activa el circuito que tiene y empieza a alimentarse se la bateria interna  y acaba por descargarse.

 GRacias por adelantado.


----------



## pepechip (Feb 10, 2008)

hola.
Para variar el voltaje de salida de un generador, deveras de actuar sobre la tension tension que le aplicas a la exitatric. 
A los grupos electrogenos siempre les queda un poco de campo magnetico permanente, de modo que cuando empiezan a girar generan una pequeña tension en alterna, la cual es rectificada y introducida a la excitatriz con objeto de aumentar ese campo magnetico y asi poder alcanzar la tension deseada.

La tension de funcionamiento de la excitatriz depende de unos fabricantes a otros, yo la experiencia que tengo es solamente con los grupos electrogenos que emplea el ejercito, pero dicha tension puede ser entre 6 y 55v.

en el caso que la tension de la excitatriz sea de 55v, esta se podra regular en un margen aproximado de un 20% para conseguir el valor de salida adecuado.

Si coges la excitatriz y la alimentas solamente con tu fuente de alimentacion podras variar la tension de salida, pero al variar la carga conectada a la salida de grupo, la tension proporcionada por este tambien te variara, por lo que si deseas que la tension de salida del grupo sea mas estable deveras de realizar una realimentacion, de tal forma que al bajar el valor de alterna de la salida provoque una subida de tension continua sobre la excitatriz

Lamento no poder proporcionarte ningun esquema de dichas tarjetas controladoras, ya que los fabricantes de las mismas  a parte de no proporcionarte el esquema de las mismas, tambien las sellan para que no las puedas reparar, asi de ese modo tienen garantizada la venta continua de repuestos.


----------



## El nombre (Feb 10, 2008)

En esas potencias y en alternadores de ese tipo se usan condensadores para estabilizar la tension. Revisalos.


----------



## stanby (Feb 10, 2008)

Este no tiene condensadores, los cables salen del inducido directamente al enchufe.


----------



## lazb53 (Oct 29, 2009)

Escrito por Luis Augusto Zuñe Bispo ayer a las 04:31 | Nivel Medio 
Aqui va los datos exactos del mi motor problema: 

Marca: Hitzinger Type: SGS515 

Power: 160KVA 

Revoluciones: 1800 RPM a 2200 

Excitador: 38. 5 Voltios 

Corriente Excitador: 3. 4 o 34 amperios (no se lee la placa) 

El alternador supuestamente debia ser 24 voltos, pero solo da 10. 5 voltios, tiene dos anillos de diodos, pero por ninguna parte vi escobillas. 

Le hicieron una tarjeta de control dado a que la que tenia se malogro, la tarjeta original Tiene esta leyenda: 

AVR MSI 

MARKON ENGINEERING


----------



## Cacho (Oct 29, 2009)

lazb53 dijo:


> Escrito por Luis Augusto Zuñe Bispo ayer a las 04:31 | Nivel Medio
> Aqui va los datos exactos del mi motor problema:
> 
> Marca: Hitzinger Type: SGS515
> ...




¿Qué?
Aclará un poco por favor que no se entiende mucho...


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 29, 2009)

lazb53 dijo:


> Escrito por Luis Augusto Zuñe Bispo ayer a las 04:31 | Nivel Medio
> Aqui va los datos exactos del mi motor problema: .......


No comprendo, estas hablando de un generador de 160KVA 24 V ??????
Espesifica un poco



Edit:
"Caho", ! Que sincronización ¡


----------



## lazb53 (Oct 29, 2009)

Saludos el motor es de 160KVA, el control lo realiza un AVR (Regulador Automatico de Voltaje) que alimenta a un excitador con 38.5 voltios. El generador funciona con disiel es del tipo sincrono. El excitador se alimenta de un voltaje de CA producido por un alternador, la medición indica que es de 12 VAC.   
El AVR es lo que esta fallando, es por eso que no se genera el voltaje de salida en el generador. Este puede trabajar con 220 o 380 VAC.

El AVR original fallo hace muchos años, y por alli alguien fabrico uno de reemplazo pero no dejo ningun detalle de funcionamiento y este tambien colapso. 

He levantado información de este último, el voltaje del alternador llega a un trafo, y de alli salen dos voltajes uno de 10 y otro de 50 VAC que luego son rectificados, el de 50 rectificados alimenta a un SCR BT 151 y el de 10 rectificado a un oscilador con dos transistores BD 135 (hay un par de diodos de germanio, que no se si son de uso general o zenner dado a que se quemaron), por alli tiene algunos potenciomentros que me imagino que seran  para regular la oscilación. Estoy suponiendo que el GATE de SCR es alimentado por el oscilador (todavia no llego a ver bien la cosa) y la frecuencia del oscilador algo tiene que ver la oscilación de la alterna, con la finalidad de poder controlar la rotacion cuando se maneja 220 VAC o 380VAC.

No tengo mucha información de estos motores, dado a que son un poco antiguos (1984), y la poca información que hay en la web del fabricante esta en el idioma de Adolfo H)

Saludos 

Luis Zuñe


----------



## cobretti (Mar 14, 2010)

Hola lazb53,

Compañero, estoy buscando un AVR para mi generador, y quería  preguntarte, si lograste encontrar algún esquema, que pudieses compartir  conmigo, para poder reparar mi generador. Gracis de antemano, saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 14, 2010)

Cobretti , danos un poco mas de especificaciones , potencia y voltaje de salida de tu generador por ejemplo.


----------



## josetron (Feb 5, 2016)

yo josetron tengo dos circuitos avr si lo quieren todavia avicen. hoy 5-2-2016


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 5, 2016)

Si , por favor subilos aqui : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...lador-automatico-tension-avr-generador-21514/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/subo-imagenes-archivos-69423/


----------

